# Windows Registry lesen/schreiben mit Java



## Thomas Darimont (24. Oktober 2004)

http://www.bayequities.com/tech/Products/jreg_key.shtml

Gruß Tom


----------



## schnuffie (28. Oktober 2004)

...interessant. Gut zu wissen.

Cu schnuffie


----------



## tniehues (17. August 2007)

Schein ganz interessant zu habs mir grad mal runtergeladen


----------

